

GitHub cofounder’s next startup is a non-profit that helps kids learn to code - misiti3780
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/05/github-cofounders-next-startup-is-a-non-profit-that-helps-kids-learn-to-code/

======
jesusmichael
God... I hope he doesn't teach them to code as horribly as show the in
construction of Git...

